# Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung



## drgiga (22. März 2019)

*Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir die Silent Loop 360 WaKü von be quiet zugelegt. Wenn ich sie morgen einbaue, muss ich eins noch wissen, bevor ich Ratlos zur Sache gehe.
Ich bin nur etwas verwirrt, weil wenn ich die 3 Pwn Lüfter zusammenführe liegt ein Kabel dabei. Der Ausgang geht mit 4 Pin aufs Maimboard davon ab gehen die 3 Anschlüsse für die Lüfter. Allerdings ist bei den Anschlüssen für die Lüfter einer 4Pin und die anderen beiden 3 Pin. Klar passen tuen alle aber heißt das ich kann nur einen per PWN steuern? Ich blicke da nicht ganz durch.


Vielen Dank, falls mir einer helfen kann.


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*

Laut Handbuch haben die Lüfter einen 4pol PWM Stecker zum Board und die Pumpe einen 3pol Stecker. Die Pumpe soll mit 12 Volt betrieben werden und nicht geregelt.

Und die Lüfterpeitsche hat immer nur an einem Stecker 4pin zu den Lüftern... Da nur ein Drehzahlsignal ausgelesen wird. Das kann man wenn man sich die Belegung eines PWM Steckers mal ansieht, auch selber ganz gut herausfinden.

Und warum werden wohl nicht alle 3 Lüfter in Sachen Drehzahl überwacht?



Spoiler



OK. Du hasst den kurzen Weg gewählt...

Die 3 Lüfter haben Toleranzen in Sachen Drehzahl. Und das Motherboard soll nur einen Lüfter auslesen, um ein klares Signal zu bekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*

Die Pumpe darf nicht geregelt werden, die muss immer mit 12v und volle Drehzahl laufen.
Daher wird hier ein 3 Pin vorhanden sein, da nicht geregelt.

Da es sich um drei PWM Lüfter handelt wirst du sie nicht alles direkt ans Board (CPU-Fan) anschließen können, daher ist auch ein Y-Adapter mit vorhanden. Verzweigt wird hiermit nur 12v, Masse und das PWM Signal. Das Tachosignal darf nur von einem Lüfter zurück gegeben werden. Die Lüfter werden daher alle zugleich per PWM geregelt nur die Drehzahl kannst du nur von einem Lüfter ablesen.

EDIT: Hat sich überschnitten, war zu langsam am schreiben...


----------



## drgiga (22. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Laut Handbuch haben die Lüfter einen 4pol PWM Stecker zum Board und die Pumpe einen 3pol Stecker. Die Pumpe soll mit 12 Volt betrieben werden und nicht geregelt.



Die Pumpe ist klar es geht um die Lüfter. Es ist ein Adapter dabei der mit 4 Pin aufs Mainboard kommt und  die 3 Anschlüsse, wo die Lüfter angeschlossen werden haben halt 1-mal 4 Pin und 2-mal 3 Pin. Ich weiß nicht was das soll


----------



## drgiga (22. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe darf nicht geregelt werden, die muss immer mit 12v und volle Drehzahl laufen.
> Daher wird hier ein 3 Pin vorhanden sein, da nicht geregelt.
> 
> Da es sich um drei PWM Lüfter handelt wirst du sie nicht alles direkt ans Board (CPU-Fan) anschließen können, daher ist auch ein Y-Adapter mit vorhanden. Verzweigt wird hiermit nur 12v, Masse und das PWM Signal. Das Tachosignal darf nur von einem Lüfter zurück gegeben werden. Die Lüfter werden daher alle zugleich per PWM geregelt nur die Drehzahl kannst du nur von einem Lüfter ablesen.
> ...



Ok. Also kann ich alle 3 Lüfter anschließen und trotzdem übers Mainboard regeln?


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*

Es sind immer überall 4-Pin Anschlüsse vorhanden, nur das Tachosignal darf nur von einem Lüfter übernommen werden, daher ist jeweils bei den anderen zwei dieser Kabel nicht mit dran. Das ist vollkommen normal und darf auch nicht angeschlossen sein. Möchtest du alle drei Drehzahlen separat regeln und auch ablesen musst du auch alle drei Lüfter direkt anschließen. Aber du wirst auf deinem Board nur max. zwei Anschlüsse für den Prozessor Kühler haben.

Das PWM wird aber mit diesem Adapter geteilt, so das alle drei Lüfter per PWM gleich geregelt werden.
Ja du regelst ein Lüfter und die anderen zwei werden mit dem Adapter mit geregelt.


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*

drgiga schau dir doch einfach mal in diesem neumodischen Internet, die Belegung eines PWM Steckers an. Vielleicht machts dann bei dir: AHHHHH!


----------



## drgiga (22. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> drgiga schau dir doch einfach mal in diesem neumodischen Internet, die Belegung eines PWM Steckers an. Vielleicht machts dann bei dir: AHHHHH!



Ja sorry Leute. Habe auch schon Bilder angeguckt und versucht mich da einzulesen. Aber jetzt weiss ich bescheid.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## IICARUS (22. März 2019)

*AW: Silent Loop 360 Lüftersteuerung*

Stecke einfach alle drei Lüfter an diesen Adapter und das Kabel des Adapters aufs Mainboard und schon läuft alles und du kannst alles mit dem Bios regeln. Natürlich bekommst du nur von einem Lüfter die Drehzahl angezeigt, aber die anderen laufen ja mit der selben Drehzahl, da alle immer gemeinsam geregelt werden.


----------

